# Tiefensteinsalz



## Katjuska (1. April 2007)

Hi,
ich brauch Tiefensteinsalz und im Auktionshaus gibts keins.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo droppt das denn? Ich hatte mal, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wo das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EMaN1984 (1. April 2007)

Hauptsächlich von Erd oder Stein elementaren, in Tanaris z.b oder nordwest Silithus


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. April 2007)

EMaN1984 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich von Erd oder Stein elementaren, in Tanaris z.b oder nordwest Silithus



Davor auch schon im Ödland und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht auch im Arathi bei den Steinelementaren.


----------



## WoWereit (5. April 2007)

Katjuska schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich brauch Tiefensteinsalz und im Auktionshaus gibts keins.
> 
> 
> ...




Kleiner Tipp: Suche im AH mal nach Tiefsteinsalz (nicht Tiefensteinsalz). Vielleicht hast du dann mehr Erfolg! java script:emoticon('


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

', 'smid_21')


----------



## Chiba (22. April 2007)

Wenn du lvl 40 bist dann gehst nach Ödland und killst die GROßEN Felselemantare bei den ogern
Wenn du lvl 50 bist dann gehst nach Tanris und killst auf der Schimmernden Ebene und davor.
Wenn du lvl 60 bist dann gehst nach nirgends weil das nicht mehr so Salz brauchts und dann gibts auch welches im AH ganzzzzzzzz sicher!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katjuska (23. April 2007)

Habs gefunden. Dank an Euch alle.


----------

